# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Συνάντηση

## loser

Μιάς και σήμερα ο καιρός και η ΔΕΙ μας τα γ..... σημέρα και τελικά δεν καταφέραμε να συζητήσουμε, αποφασίσαμε να συναντηθούμε αύριο για να συζητήσουμε από κοντά. Έτσι κανονίστηκε συνάντηση σπίτι μου (Ουάσιγκτον 13, απέναντι από το Άστρος) αύριο Δευτέρα στις 9:30. Παρακαλείστε όλοι να έρθετε(τα θέματα παραμένουν τα ίδια όπως έχουν ανακοινωθεί εδώ).

Φιλικά Loser

----------


## zafevolution

Παιδιά συγνώμη που δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω αλλά την κυριακή το απόγευμα έφυγα για Αθήνα..
Τελικά τι έγινε?
Τι συζητήσατε?

----------


## loser

Τελικά η συνάντηση έγινε χθες το βράδυ σπίτι μου με παρουσία 8-10 ατόμων. Έτσι συζητήθηκαν τα παρακάτω:
[1] Ενδεχόμενη αλλαγή κεραίας ή AP (ή και τα δύο) στο βουνό
 ::  άμεση παραγγελία μιας πολωνέζας(μόλις γίνει η ομαδική) και πιθανη αλλαγή του d-link με linksys. Μέχρι τότε συνεχίζουμε τα test και φροντίζουμε να δώσουμε κλίση στην omni που ήδη υπάρχει. 
[2] Εύρεση χρημάτων για την παραπάνω κίνηση
 ::  τα λεφτά που θα χρειαστούμε θα είναι από συνισφορές όλων μας καθώς και πιθανή χρηματοδότηση από τα party που θα γίνουν στο uop
[3] Εγκατάσταση pc για δρομολόγηση
 ::  δεν θεωρείται αναγκαία η εγκατάσταση PC στον Αγ. Θόδωρα προς το παρών, αλλά θα πρέπει να μπεί ένα σε κάθε επιμέρους κόμβο-AP
[4] Πιθανά νέα σημεία εγκατάστασης AP
 ::  Τα σημεία που συζητήθηκαν είναι τα εξής 
***Αγ. Βασίλης
***Δεξαμενή - κολώνα ΔΕΙ
***Στάδιο (πυλώνες)
***Δικαστήριο
***zpapazaf
***φίλος Zakk
***Γεωργακίλας
[5] -[6] Δοκιμές (Τι δοκιμές πρέπει να γίνουν - Προγραμματισμός - Ποιοι θα τις κάνουν) / Επαναπροσδιορισμός ομάδων "δράσης" 
 ::  οι παρακάτω έχουν αναλάβει(επισημένεται ότι ο διαχωρισμός αυτός είναι πολύ θεωριτικός για τα περισσότερα και όλοι βοηθάμε όπου μπορούμε)
#scan από σπίτια -> Pan-Pan
#φωτογραφίες -> Demisone
#κλίση στην Omni (Αγ. Θώδορας) -> Pan-Pan
#καταστατικό -> Zakk, Loser
#χαρτογράφιση κόμβων -> Loser
[7] Ενημέρωση για διάφορα ζητήματα (IPs, υπηρεσίες κτλ)
 ::  στην σελίδα http://www.trwn.gr θα βρείτε τις καινούργιες IP.
[8] Προβλήματα που έχουν προκύξει στο site (http://www.trwn.gr)
 ::  δημιουργία logo για trwn : ψάχνουμε όλοι για κάποιον που μπορέι να το φτιάξει χωρίς λεφτά (θα είναι o Kolokotrwn....). Ομάδα από Loser/Undertaker/Mika για δημιουργία faq - quick start. Δημιουργία mail -account και σε άλλους. Δημιουργία λίστας του στυλ announces @trwn.gr. Post news στην σελίδα
[9] Επίλυση αποριών λοιπών ενδιαφερόμενων 


 ::   ::  Τέλος Νέα συνάντηση σε 2 βδομάδες

----------


## Zakk

Παιδιά να κανονίσουμε για συνάντηση γιατί πρέπει να συζητήσουμε πότε και πώς θα αρχίσουμε να στήνουμε κόμβους τώρα που έρχεται σιγά σιγά ο εξοπλισμός...
http://www.sdmfworldwide.com  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Παιδιά να κανονίσουμε για συνάντηση γιατί πρέπει να συζητήσουμε πότε και πώς θα αρχίσουμε να στήνουμε κόμβους τώρα που έρχεται σιγά σιγά ο εξοπλισμός...


Και ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι κόμβοι που πρέπει να στήσουμε με τον εξοπλισμό που έρχεται; Δεν είδα κανέναν "κοινό" εξοπλισμό για να στήσουμε. Άλλο αν εσύ θες βοήθεια για το στήσιμό σου, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να οργανωθεί ολόκληρη συνάντηση για το στήσιμο του δικού σου κόμβου.  ::

----------


## Zakk

Δεν είπατε ότι περιμένετε κάτι πωλονέζες???
Την omni με το d-link του βουνού???
Τα Link-sys-ια???
Τα Ap των Αγιο Βασίλη, Κωλώνα ΔΕΗ, Πυλώνες σταδίου κτλ...
Αυτά εννοούσα ρε Βίκτ....!
Άμα δε στηθούν αυτοί εγώ τι να κάνω?
Να ανταλάζω αρχεία με τον εαυτό μου όπως ο Παν -Παν???  ::   ::   ::  
Απλά λέω να κανονίσουμε αν θα κάνουμε κάτι μετά την εξεταστική...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Δεν είπατε ότι περιμένετε κάτι πωλονέζες???


Περιμένουμε να γίνει ομαδική για να πάρουμε τις Πολωνέζες



> Την omni με το d-link του βουνού???


Αυτή είναι ήδη στην θέση της



> Τα Link-sys-ια???


Σου απάντησα στο προηγούμενο post



> Τα Ap των Αγιο Βασίλη, Κωλώνα ΔΕΗ, Πυλώνες σταδίου κτλ...


 Βρες μου χρήματα και εγώ μόνος μου θα στα πάρω και θα στα στήσω όλ' αυτά για πάρτυ σου. Μέχρι τότε όμως . . . 




> Απλά λέω να κανονίσουμε αν θα κάνουμε κάτι μετά την εξεταστική...


Ακριβώς επειδή αυτό το κάτι θα γίνει μετά την εξεταστική, καλύτερα να κάνουμε την συνάντηση μετά την εξταστική. Ήδη μερικοί από εμάς έχουν αναλάβει να περατώσουν κάτι (π.χ. εσυ το καταστατικό, εγώ το faq, ... κτλ), αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα, οπότε μέχρι να γίνουν αυτά μια άλλη συνάντηση δεν ωφελεί σε τίποτα.
Ας τελειώσουμε την εξεταστική, ας κάνουμε και αυτά που είχαμε σχεδιάσει στην πρώτη μας συνάντηση και μετά βλέπουμε πως συνεχίζουμε.
Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω, αλλά κάθε άλλη ιδέα καλοδεχούμενη

----------


## Zakk

> Την omni με το d-link του βουνού???
> 
> 
> Αυτή είναι ήδη στην θέση της


Χαίρω πολύ Μενέλαος!
Εννοώ ότι θέλει αλλαγή....

----------


## warchief

Ηδη έχει γίνει παραγγελία για ένα GS που θα αντικαταστήσει το dlink (το οποίο θα πάει στο τράπεζι του χειρούργου....), και περιμένουμε τους Θεσσαλονικείς (ΧΑΛΑΡΑ....με την καλή έννοια) για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με τις πολωνέζες.

----------


## Zakk

Ok men!
Άσχετο:
Εγω θα περιμένω λοιπόν τον παν παν να έρθει για μια original δοκιμή τώρα που έχω και το πιάτο από τα χεράκια του Στέλιου  ::  
Pan μη με εγκαταλείψεις  ::  
Μπορεί να έχω ελπίδες για το θοδωρή....

----------

